# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Interactive Urban Robot (IURO), 7th Framework Programme of the European Union

## Airicist

facebook.com/IURO-Interactive-Urban-Robot-275770065790301

----------


## Airicist

Robot asks for directions

Published on Apr 26, 2013




> Meet IURO, a robot who can understand human directions to find his way home.

----------


## Airicist

IURO project summary video

Published on Jan 30, 2015




> Technische Universitat Munchen 
> Eidgenossiche Technische Hochschule Z?rich 
> Universitat Salzburg 
> KTH Royal Institute of Technology 
> Accrea Engineering
> 
> This video presents the results from the Interactive Urban RObot project. The developed robot IURO navigates autonomously around the city-center of Munich and commences interaction with pedestrians. IURO approaches a person and asks for help to find the way to Marienplatz, a square in the Munich city center. People grasp a microphone from IURO's compartment and start chatting with the robot. IURO starts the conversation with a question for the counterparts mood. By emotionally adapting to the reported mood, he attains the person's full attention and successfully retrieves the information he is looking for. Besides verbal input, IURO also asks the interaction partner to point into the direction of the Marienplatz. Obviously, people enjoy the experience to interact with an autonomous mobile robot.

----------

